# Free Plants for Pick up Only



## CrownMan (Sep 12, 2005)

I am doing a trim and rescape on 2 of my tanks and have the following plants available for anyone who wants to pick them up. Most of the stems are over 8".

Bacopa Caroliniana - 4+ stems
Hygro Angustafolia - 2 nice tall bushy main plants (could be seperated into several)
Sunset Hygro - 4+ medium stems
Variegated Hygro Difformis - 1 medium stem
Prosperpinica Palustris - 3+ stems
Glossostigma - enough to seed about 16 sq. inches
Echinodorus Latifolious - Chain Sword. Several of these.
Blyxa Japonica - 3 or 4 nice stems

Plants come from tanks with mts and ramshorn snails and cherry shrimps.

If no takers, most will go to the barn aquarium tomorrow afternoon.

A couple of them might become white elephant gifts next weekend!!

PM if interested


----------



## kris (Jan 1, 2005)

pm sent


----------



## CrownMan (Sep 12, 2005)

all gone.


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

Mike's plants are incredible. I saw his tanks for the first time today. They are absolutely amazing. Clean as a whistle!!!! The color is incredible. The plants are flourishing in all types of set ups!


----------

